

How I got to #6 on the Google Play Store, and why I haven't bought a yacht yet. - chaghalibaghali
http://thomshutt.com/thoughts/ukbirds.html

======
Shalle
I think its more because you only got 1-5k installs. If you find a country
where you can buy a yacht for ~£25k please tell me!

